# NC-frogs to good homes



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm cutting back on my frog keeping and need to find good homes for a few of my remaining critters. I cannot ship right now. I can drive but not far; 30 min or so. 

The frogs are free. I just want to know that they will be well cared for. 

1 calling male Green Sirensis. Bred by innoecto
1 probable female Red Amazonicus (Todd Kelly line). Bred by ggazonas 
8-9 Leucomelas froglets. Bred by me. Breeding trio not siblings.

For the time being, I'll be keeping the Lorenzos and the Phyllomedusa tomopterna.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Meant to say that the Red Amazonicus is in a light 10g vert. You are welcome to take the tank with the frog. It's not fancy but she's comfy in there and it would give you time to make something better if you wanted.

The Green Sirensis is in a very heavy (clay background) 20g vert with snails. You can have his tank if you really want it


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wish you were closer Kris. I'd home that Red Amy if you were, and my buddy Rick White could home that Green Sirensis.
You have so many friends here though, and someone closer will come through very soon for you Kris.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had someone express interest in the Leucs and someone else has offered to take the Red Amazonicus and the Green Sirensis. I'll let everyone know if the adoptions go through.


----------

